# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Plastering around window frame

## yomamma

Hi, 
Just wondering how to plaster around a window, just to give a nice square modern look without architraves etc. 
There is the obvious way of puttin strips of plaster around the internal window frame, and using external corners all the way around and then plastering the internal corners using tape. Is that how the pro's do it? 
or is there some metal framing available which will make this job easy. 
Cheers
Shane

----------


## smooth

I think this is what you are after.  http://www.faststud.net.au/pdfs/usa/...20BROCHURE.pdf

----------


## zacnelson

`Smooth' is on the money, I am currently doing all the windows at my place using the EzyReveal, it's not hard at all.  I will take some photos when I'm finished.  I recommend you also get a plastic cap that slides on the end that butts up against the window frame, that way you will get an adjustable, perfectly flush line between the EzyReveal and the window.  That's what I'm doing anyway.

----------


## yomamma

that sounds good.... 
what supplier did you get your ezyreveal from? 
Thanks

----------


## Rod Dyson

You will need to see your local plasterboard supplier and ask them to buy them in. 
Studco are in Victoria and only deal direct with suppliers and large comercial contractors. 
Great product but might be had to get in Kalgoorlie. 
An alternative is using a stopping angle or stopping bead against the widow frame and externals on the corner.   
The timber frame is not always square around the window and even with the window reaveals you need to pack out to support the flat leg of the reveal, (depending on how the frame is built).   
For a sure fired way of getting the margin around the widow perfect without using the window reveal angle, screw fix stopping bead to the window fame first then slip the plasterboard into the bead.  I usually use a mix of plaster to stick the reveal to the wall sheet rather than nailing, that way you don't have to pack out any framing, and the reaveal has solid support. 
If you can get the reveal I would use them. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## PlasterPro

not what you mentioned but P50 is a nice way to jazz up a normal window/door

----------

